# Request filled, thank you.



## csxjohn (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a friend looking for a short vacation within driving distance of NE Ohio.

A week starting on the 26th, 27th, or 28th would work but he won't be checking in until the 28th or 29th and will be checking out on the 1st or 2nd of August.

He doesn't need a pool just beach access.  It will be him, his wife, and 2 adult girls so a 1Br or larger is needed.

Will also consider other Atlantic beach locations.  Tell me what you've got.  Answer here or click on my blue user name and send a PM or email.


----------

